# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Dubbi su livelli e paga da cameriere

## :Sira:

Ciao a tutti  :Smile:  
Mi trovo a scrivere in questo forum attivo per una questione che non mi è chiara.
PREMESSO che sono una cameriera assunta a tempo determinato part-time (5 ore settimanali) con inquadramento al 6 livello a decorrere dal (data di inizio contratto)
VOLEVO DOMANDARE
innanzitutto la questione dei livelli. A intuito immagino che vi siano più livelli che uno scala man mano che prosegue nel lavoro e acquisisce più competenze.
Quale è poi il livello più basso? l' 1 o il 6? 
Ho cercato la risposta su internet, ma queste griglie rimangono un mistero  :Confused:  
L'altra domanda, più spinosa, riguarda la retribuzione.
In pratica, non percepisco i soldi in busta paga, ma fuori busta. Tuttavia, il compenso non è vantaggioso per me. Facendo i conti, lavoro nel weekend circa 6 ore ogni sera, ricevendo per serata 35 euro.
Ho chiesto il perchè di questa paga bassa, che mi è stata motivata dal fatto che i gestori devono versare anche i contributi.
Vero, però io non ho nessun vantaggio, tranne il fatto che, essendo in regola, potrò scrivere nel curriculum questa esperienza lavorativa.
Immagino che le variabili siano molte, ma circa a quanto ammontano i contributi che devono essere versati per me? 
Volevo, se la vostra pazienza mi aiuta, domandare come posso muovermi ora.
Mi conviene farmi segnare tutte le ore in busta, col problema però che essendo a carico della famiglia, studiando all' Univ, e non essendo "on my own", andrei incontro a tassazioni gravi (insomma, il mio stipendietto dovrebbe rimanere il più basso possibile, se non sbaglio sotto la quota dei 1800 euro) oppure continuare così ? 
Ringrazio fin d'ora per la pazienza e la disponibilità  :Smile:

----------


## gattone0_0

Ciao, i livelli nel settore turismo vanno dal quadro A che è il più alto al 7° livello che è il + basso.Quindi decrescono.
In merito alla busta paga, secondo la mia opinione, non fare mai il nero.Anche se ti aumenta l'irpef da pagare e il tuo reddito che dichiari,dall'altra parte hai meno contributi versati e se accedi alla disoccupazione con i requisiti ridotti, prendi meno soldi.I contributi a carico tuo sono del 9,19%, quelli del datore di lavoro quasi del 30% sul lordo in busta.Infatti dal tuo stipendio lordo devi toglierci il tuo contributo del 9,19%+ l'irpef e le addizionali regionali e comunali ed ecco che hai il netto.Poi facendo il nero hai meno 13 e 14 e meno tfr e altre voci.
Per informazioni sul contratto collettivo nazionale vai su  Federalberghi web site

----------


## :Sira:

Mi scuso per i messaggi a singhiozzo e ringrazio in ritardo quanti hanno risposto: questo forum è davvero una miniera di informazioni.  :Big Grin:  
Spero di non fare un danno continuando la discussione, che questa volta si sposta sull'argomento dimissioni. Pensavo di continuarla perchè alla fine quello che non mi è molto chiaro è il tipo di contratto che io e il datore di lavoro abbiamo stipulato. 
Avendo riletto il contratto, non trovo informazioni sul _periodo di preavviso_ che devo dare all'atto delle mie dimissioni. Mi è chiara la modalità (lettera consegnata a mano o raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno), ma non capisco se i normali 15 giorni (dico bene :Confused: ?) siano da intendersi come giorni in cui io lavoro (e sarebbe un disastro, lavorando solo 2 giorno alla settimana) oppure come giorni "ordinari". 
Ringrazio moltissimo per l'aiuto  :Smile:

----------


## berengarius

Per quanto riguarda il primo quesito ( e chiedo conferma ai pi&#249; esperti):
1) la qualifica di Cameriera corrisponde al 5&#176; livello del contratto e non al 6&#176;
2) Il minimo orario settimanale previsto dal contratto del Turismo &#232; pari a 15 ore (5 ore la settimana non sono consentite) 
Sul secondo quesito:
il periodo di preavviso indicato dal contratto Turismo per il 6&#176; livello fino a 5 anni di servizio &#232; pari a 15 giorni DI CALENDARIO (poich&#232; dove non espressamente previsto dal CCNL il periodo viene sempre considerato in giorni di calendario e NON in giorni lavorati) 
Bye

----------


## :Sira:

Grazie mille berengarius  :Smile: 
Molto molto gentile!  :Wink:  
Speriamo alla prossima, per questioni possibilmente più felici..
Sara

----------

